
Techies use Fitbits and Apple Watches to monitor heart rates while doing drugs - denzil_correa
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/09/apple-watch-and-cocaine.html
======
jrnichols
"or Burning Man, the annual drug-fueled shindig in Nevada's Black Rock
Desert."

 _sigh_

I cannot roll my eyes at this hard enough.

anyway, I don't see this as a huge trend, more like "a few people did this,
hey, let's write an article." Their "scores of users" on reddit links to an 3
year old entry with only a handful of posts.

This article is silly.

------
ocdtrekkie
It's unfortunate when reading this that the realization is "they're gonna do
the drugs whether or not the Fitbit is there, so I guess it might as well be
there". :|

What happened to just not doing drugs?

